# 1969 Schwinn Grape Krate Stingray 5-speed Bicycle



## tomsjack (Apr 3, 2022)

1969 Schwinn Grape Krate Stingray 5-speed Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/384812130965?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2022)

*$6000.00?*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 3, 2022)

Sure.
There's a few funny "Things" here...
it's in "New HOPE" PA 😂
Pics for better information...



Oh, only 1 pic.,
with this description:
"1968 Schwinn Grape Krate Stingray 5-speed Bicycle. *The amazing purple paint is powder coated*. Loaded with all original parts except the mirrior's. I have original boxes for the speedo also the lights and the horn which were a new in the box originals.  The chrome is redone. This bike is an absolute stunner."
Not for me; but remember,
Not every Bike Lover, is a CABEr....


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 5, 2022)

The grips look pink. Must be from a fair lady


----------

